# My horse WILL NOT canter



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a 4 yo TB that I bought a few months ago. He was bred to race, but was trained to be a hunter because he was too slow for the track. I tried him out several times before buying him and he was a tad lazy, but after I used a crop a few times he perked up then I'd put the crop down. She told me that once I got him in an arena (her riding area doubled as his pasture) that he'd be perfect. So I brought him to my barn and he was good for the first month. 

Now I cannot for the life of me get him to canter and when I do he will not stay at the canter. He canters fine in the round pen. I told the girl I bought him from how he'd been acting and she thinks it's really weird. She said he's never been a lazy horse. I've had a friend get on him and he did the same thing to her.

I'm beginning to lose patience. I get really discouraged and feel like a bad rider, but when I get on other horses they canter for me so I know it isn't me. He hasn't shown any signs of soreness or lameness either.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse could be either in physical pain or you are not cuing him correctly or he hasn't been trained properly. You bought a horse you couldn't try out in all 3 gaits, big mistake. Now you are going to have to figure which of the above category he fits into. Good Luck.


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

waresbear said:


> The horse could be either in physical pain or you are not cuing him correctly or he hasn't been trained properly. You bought a horse you couldn't try out in all 3 gaits, big mistake. Now you are going to have to figure which of the above category he fits into. Good Luck.


Where did I say that I didn't try him in all 3 gaits? I tried him in all 3 gaits and jumped him. I rode him at least 5 times before I brought him home.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I would make sure there aren't any physical issues. Make sure his hooves are well trimmed and your tack is fitting correctly. There may also be a chiropractic issue as well, so I would just make sure all that is checked out. 

What are you feeding him. Are you feeding exactly as the previous owner was, or have you made changes to feed. It can take time for them to get used to different feeds and you also may have unknowingly cut down his calorie intake or changed to a lower energy food.

After all that, I would say, he may be testing you, or being stubborn. He has learned to get away with it. It may take time to get the lazy streak out of him but I would work with your trainer on ways to do this.


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I would make sure there aren't any physical issues. Make sure his hooves are well trimmed and your tack is fitting correctly. There may also be a chiropractic issue as well, so I would just make sure all that is checked out.
> 
> What are you feeding him. Are you feeding exactly as the previous owner was, or have you made changes to feed. It can take time for them to get used to different feeds and you also may have unknowingly cut down his calorie intake or changed to a lower energy food.
> 
> After all that, I would say, he may be testing you, or being stubborn. He has learned to get away with it. It may take time to get the lazy streak out of him but I would work with your trainer on ways to do this.


Well I had to change his feed because the barn I board at only carries 4 different feeds and we have to use one of them. But the feed he's on now is a better quality feed than he was getting before.

And I recently had him shod by the same farrier the girl has always used on him. Like I said he isn't showing any signs of discomfort.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, read your post wrong, that's what I get for being on this forum at work. If he won't canter for you as he has done so in the past, I would look at a physical problem. If that is ruled out, have someone else try him out & see what he does for them.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm. Well, rule out physical issues, first. After, check your tack. If both of those aren't the issue, then I would investigate his feed- what does he eat right now? Theres also your riding- is it you? I see that you've eliminated physical discomfort, but I would investigate his feed a little more- ask for the ingredients, compare to the other feed offered, his old feed, and if it comes down to it, I would ask about getting your own feed. Do they really make you use only those feeds? Just curious, I've never boarded a horse. 
These are all factors to investigate first, and then if it's just him literally refusing to canter while being ridden because he's just plain lazy, you need to make him snap out of that. He needs to know that you mean business. I seem to find that the majority of people's problems when it's not tack, a physical issue, or their riding, boil down to a horse that for some reason has no respect for a person.


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

apucke3 said:


> So I brought him to my barn and he was good for the first month.
> 
> Now I cannot for the life of me get him to canter and when I do he will not stay at the canter. He canters fine in the round pen. I told the girl I bought him from how he'd been acting and she thinks it's really weird. She said he's never been a lazy horse. I've had a friend get on him and he did the same thing to her.
> 
> I'm beginning to lose patience. I get really discouraged and feel like a bad rider, but when I get on other horses they canter for me so I know it isn't me. He hasn't shown any signs of soreness or lameness either.


Since your horse "was good for the first month" and "he canters fine in the round pen", there must be something preventing him from being able to or wanting to canter. That "something" could be a physical problem that makes it difficult for him to canter while carrying the weight of a rider or that is made worse by his tack not fitting properly. It could also be a lack of balance caused by how he is being ridden. As a 4 year old, he will still be green and is also still growing. He needs the help of a quiet, balanced rider who knows how to help him develop correct muscle strength by working well off his hindquarters and lifting his back. If he is carrying his weight on his forehand and/or is having difficulty feeling balanced while carrying a rider, he will not physically be able to maintain a canter.

You do not mention your own level of experience or if this is your first time working with a young horse. A 4 year old thoroughbred is still growing and developing physically as well as mentally. Take your time working with him to develop impulsion and engagement at the walk and trot. The canter will come as he gets stronger and better balanced. Get help from a trainer who has experience developing young horses and will not rush this youngster. If you take the time to learn what you and your horse both need , you will become a better horseperson and rider as you both improve together.


----------



## apucke3 (Nov 3, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> Hm. Well, rule out physical issues, first. After, check your tack. If both of those aren't the issue, then I would investigate his feed- what does he eat right now? Theres also your riding- is it you? I see that you've eliminated physical discomfort, but I would investigate his feed a little more- ask for the ingredients, compare to the other feed offered, his old feed, and if it comes down to it, I would ask about getting your own feed. Do they really make you use only those feeds? Just curious, I've never boarded a horse.


Yep they make me choose between their 4 feeds. I'm sure not all places are like that, but this barn has around 45 school horses (most aren't really used in lessons) and around 30 boarder horses, so I think it makes it easier for the workers that way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with others. If he worked well when you brought him home but has "developed" this unwillingness to canter, then there is either a physical issue going on (tack fit, soreness, etc) or it's a training/handling issue.


----------



## stargirl (Dec 11, 2011)

i agree with the others, maybe it could be a phisical problem. maybe get it checked out by a vet or if it is a back problem get a massage or something. it could also be something to do with the saddle or the tack.


----------



## jverd66 (May 11, 2009)

*just a suggestion*

Just a suggestion to check that the saddle isn't too far up on the shoulders blocking his movement...does the horse have high withers? Also, maybe stay in the two point and canter for a minute then bring down to the trot and build up, and staying in the two point at the canter - and keep doing transitions. You can also do some shoulder-in then haunches in and so on to try to loosen him up. Trot, while bending his neck to the outside just enough to see his nose a bit, then bend him back to the inside to loosen up his pole, neck, shoulders, etc. Just some things to try...  Best of luck and if this horse is sweet and has a nice personality, don't give up yet  :wink: (also try using your inside leg as the que and opening up your hips)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With all the horses he may have become reluctant to do much once away from the barn. For hellery, ask him for a canter when you are pointed toward the barn and see if he'll do it. If he does then you have your answer.


----------



## RiderBlynch (Jan 16, 2012)

*One more idea*

Hey there, just one idea. From your description of the original ride it sounds like he may have lazy tendencies to begin with. Lazy horses are often easy to DEsensitize to the aides. 

Desensitized horses are horses that get "used" to being pushed and kicked (or pulled on, but that sounds less relevant in this case), to the point where they think that's normal. Eventually if they are kicked enough times without having to respond, they stop thinking of that as a forward command. That's why you get so many "lazy" school horses. 

Lucky thing is, this is a relatively easy thing to fix. Start at a halt. Squeeze gently with your legs. Expect an immediate response to a working walk. If you don't get the right response from a soft squeeze then go to a kick, or a pop with the crop if you need...anything to make a good walk happen. Then start again from the halt. Start again with a nice squeeze. If that doesn't work follow through (kick, stick, etc) until you have a good walk. this is the beginning of re-training. He will eventually decide that soft squeeze means move forward (and that it's a whole lot more pleasant to listen promptly then wait and test limits). 

Then do the same work from walk to trot. Start from your active walk. Cluck and squeeze and expect an immediate response. If you don't get one push him immediately (more leg, stick etc.). The point is to get an immediate response into an active trot. 

Do this only between halt and walk, walk and trot to begin. Your goal should be to RE-sensitize him to your legs. This is retraining. During this phase NEVER squeeze without meaning it, and NEVER accept no response or a dull sluggish response. Go means Go. 

Once he understands this VERY well, try asking for the canter again. Make sure you set him up for success...Active trot, slight inside bend, elevated front end. Sit, squeeze for the canter, and give him a new command that means canter. I use a kiss but you should use whatever you use during his ground work to mean canter. Now just like the earlier transitions, you will follow through until you end up cantering. Then try try again. Eventually your transitions will smooth out again. 

Hope this helps!
C


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Mite be time for a little "Thunder from down under"


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all I can say is good luck


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Mite be time for a little "Thunder from down under"


 
I want to like, but unfortunately at work and the buttons don't work.

1- check he has no physical pain in mouth, back and from saddle. Just because you can't see it, doesn't mean its not there, and if he's not cantering because of pain, you'll feel like a real horrid owner for forcing it out of him.

2- training issue. Eliminate pain first, and then it'll be this. Is this the first young horse you have? If so, I'd reccomend getting a trainer. 

If he's doing it on the lunge, sit on him, hold on, and get someone to lunge you on him. If he does it, praise, let him go, don't hold him back or worry about his head, just let him run.

I find vocal cues helpful, lunge with them, and when I first started riding my greenie, used them so I wasn't having to kickkickkick on. 

Do you have any other problems with him? On the ground or under saddle? If its none of the above, then he's just being a backside, and you need to correct it.


----------

